# Cover or not to cover?



## Greg Rempe (Jul 1, 2005)

I bought the Weber cover that fits the Genesis Silver B...I keep mine covered!
_
...just to beat anyone else...plus it stays nice and dry in the attic dring the winter! :!:  #-o _


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I bought the Weber cover that fits the Genesis Silver B...I keep mine covered!
> _
> ...just to beat anyone else...plus it stays nice and dry in the attic dring the winter! :!:  #-o _



Better watch it, you'll be on Gregs $hit list! .......................Oh sorry Greg, I thought it was someone else!   #-o


----------



## Griff (Jul 7, 2005)

I've kept mine outside uncovered in Alaskan winters for 20 years. I checked the age and the vent is stamped "G" so it was built in 1985. No rust.

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 7, 2005)

:compuf:


----------

